# Started Building Loft



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

So I finally took the plunge and started building my loft today! I'm no handy man but I can say that I am doing the best I can, Lol. Here are some pictures from todays progress.



























Had to stop for the day. Ran out of daylight. In the picture is my daughter Samantha, she is quite the helper. My youngest daughter went back inside with her mom after about an hour but Samantha stayed with me. She loves her pigeons as much as daddy does....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The pics aren't showing up. I see that they are attachments .. maybe we have a problem with this again. I'll check it out. Try uploading the photos to the Gallery here, please.

Terry


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Building your first loft is really exciting!  I remember I built mine, like a month ago. Good times. can't wait to see the pics when you get them working.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hmmm...that's wierd...try this...
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=424

I put them in my album.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

looking good so far bud  what will the dimensions of the loft be?


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Keep up the good work...The baby is eager to get to work too...So far so good...Keep us posted...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks good and your little girl is adorable.......


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks like a good start!!

Good luck, keep the photos coming...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Gurbir said:


> looking good so far bud  what will the dimensions of the loft be?


The dimensions are 8'x6'x4'. I'm getting ready for round 2 today!



> Keep up the good work...The baby is eager to get to work too...So far so good...Keep us posted...


Thanks Pare, first time loft builder here...with the help of my little one I think I'll be alright though...



> Looks good and your little girl is adorable.......


Thanks Renee, she is the keeper of my heart, the love of my life!...but don't tell her little sister that!



> Looks like a good start!!
> 
> Good luck, keep the photos coming...


Thanks eyespyer, I'll post more pictures on my album later!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, judging by the work you've gotten done, I'd say that you aren't all that not handy. It looks good. And yes, your little girl is adorable. Nice that you have a helper. You're doing a good job. Please keep the pictures coming. I just love seeing peoples lofts going up.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Well, judging by the work you've gotten done, I'd say that you aren't all that not handy. It looks good. And yes, your little girl is adorable. Nice that you have a helper. You're doing a good job. Please keep the pictures coming. I just love seeing peoples lofts going up.



yeah, keep the pics coming, its lookin real good.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice start. At least your co-worker(cute!) is taking safety issue wearing a "hat." Pets are pretty good for growing kids.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

including the younger generation is what its all about  if only my son felt the same as I do lol


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Well, judging by the work you've gotten done, I'd say that you aren't all that not handy. It looks good. And yes, your little girl is adorable. Nice that you have a helper. You're doing a good job. Please keep the pictures coming. I just love seeing peoples lofts going up.


Thanks Jay, Having a great time with the build! I still have all my fingers so I think everything is going good. I'll definitely keep everyone updated.



> Nice start. At least your co-worker(cute!) is taking safety issue wearing a "hat." Pets are pretty good for growing kids.


Thanks Rod, yeah, my daughter loves the hat that her mommy got her and I agree that pets are great for kids, I've had pets thoughout my childhood and will continue to have them with my kids. I remember being around my uncles pigeons in the philippines and that stuck with me till now.



> including the younger generation is what its all about if only my son felt the same as I do lol


All I want is that my girls remember how fun it was for them to have pigeons as kids! If they decide to have some as adults I will be right there to help them along...tool belt and all!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Here are some new pictures of todays progress...enjoy.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=424


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Here are some new pictures of todays progress...enjoy.


Wow! You are moving right along! Great job!

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

very cool!.....wish I could get my hubby out there to start on my next loft...

would like to see it when it is finished.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice loft. Keep up the good work!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Finally finished the loft! Check out the pictures in my album section.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=424

I still need to paint the outside, but the birds seem to like their new home...

Henry


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

your loft looks great!!!!!
very well done job.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> your loft looks great!!!!!
> very well done job.


Thanks Ed, It's not bad for a first timer..... I've seen of the lofts around here and they are just stunning, I did what I could with what I had (Salvaged wood) and I am extremely happy with the results! Now I just need to paint it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

hey you did a great job man!!!
I dont have any carpentry skills at all.
trust me.. the pigeons could care less how it looks as long as its warm and safe they will love it as much as one that cost you a million dollars to build


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

You are totally right bro...but if I had the money...I would!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks great, paint or no paint! they can get good fresh air and sunshine too....did a good job there. thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Your loft looks good..........I'm sure the birds are loving having all that room now. Good job!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> looks great, paint or no paint! they can get good fresh air and sunshine too....did a good job there. thanks for sharing the pics.


Thanks Spirit, yeah I took the sunshine thing into consideration while building. I was originally going to have the entire front section covered with only the mesh but it gets really windy here and didn't want the birds to be affected by to much ventilation so I decided to just screen the top half. 



> Your loft looks good..........I'm sure the birds are loving having all that room now. Good job!!


Yeah, they seem to like their new place! I will be putting potted plants around the loft to make it look more like it's part of the backyard decor.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You did a great job. And you won't believe what paint will do for it. I want to see pics after it's painted. Thanks for sharing. Your birds are going to be happy in that.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great job, Henry! Thank you for the pictures along the way and the now finished project. These will be a huge help to others.

Terry


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> You did a great job. And you won't believe what paint will do for it. I want to see pics after it's painted. Thanks for sharing. Your birds are going to be happy in that.


I'll definitely post pictures when I slap on some paint. The wife and I are deciding what color to go with....



> Great job, Henry! Thank you for the pictures along the way and the now finished project. These will be a huge help to others.


Thanks Terry, It's been great sharing with everyone! It's the least I can do for the amount of knowledge I've gained on this forum. The many threads with everyones loft designs really inspired me to build the loft I have today...thanks everyone!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The subject of what color to paint can be problematic. I painted mine the same color as the house color so it will blend with the surroundings. Sometimes I wondered whether I should have used a bright color that pigeons can see it from the sky. I also still remembered when I can't make my mind what color to paint my car. My mom wanted green. My brothers wanted red or blue. In the end I painted it with white color. LOL! I told them it was a neutral color.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

RodSD said:


> The subject of what color to paint can be problematic. I painted mine the same color as the house color so it will blend with the surroundings. Sometimes I wondered whether I should have used a bright color that pigeons can see it from the sky. I also still remembered when I can't make my mind what color to paint my car. My mom wanted green. My brothers wanted red or blue. In the end I painted it with white color. LOL! I told them it was a neutral color.


Good point pare about painting it a bright color that the pigeons can see easily. Maybe I can paint it to match the house and paint the filipino flag on the roof!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hahaha, but your birds I thought were Americans?

If you are Canadians, then someone did it.
http://www3.telus.net/npaw/bcloft6.html


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

RodSD said:


> Hahaha, but your birds I thought were Americans?
> 
> If you are Canadians, then someone did it.
> http://www3.telus.net/npaw/bcloft6.html


They are Filipino Americans!.....Lol


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Then they are crosses?

LOL

I just slapped white paint on my loft that I am building. Two reasons, my house is white with green trim and I wanted the birds to be able to see it from the air. Looks good so far


----------

